# Newbie From Missouri



## leftturnchamp (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi!  Tried several years ago to do some smoking on a Brinkman charcoal with no success, I think due to lack of understanding.  Joined here a few days ago and just put my GOSM together and seasoned it.  I can't wait to put on my pork shoulder that has already been rubbed down and the smoker is heating up.  I know it will be late tonight when its done, but I just can't wait any longer!  Thanks for a great site and forum.


----------



## monstah (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! As a newbie myself, I know first hand that you're in the right place. 

Tons of knowledgable people here who will help you every step of the way!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 26, 2007)

leftturnchamp
Welcome ot SMF and good luck on your smoke !!!


----------



## flyboys (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome, and with all of the info to be learned on this site, I'm sure that this time around will be a charm.  Make sure to check out the five day course, it did me a world of good.  Also make sure to post pics of todays smoke.  I will be working overnight tonight and checking the forum every now and then.  It'll give me something to do!!


----------



## buddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey champ , welcome to the forum.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome! You will be all about success now that you joined here!

hope to see some Q-Views!


----------



## jts70 (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the best smokin' site on the web, SMF that is. You'll find plenty of great advise and tips here, along with some good laughs. Good luck on your smoke.


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,lots of gosm users here , so there s plenty of info and support for you here , just ask away ,someone will answer, see ya in the forums.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard LTC, glad you found us! Your handle indicates you might be an oval track racin' kinda guy... ?


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 26, 2007)

From another Show-Me smoker, welcome!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome LTC!! Lots of friendly folks around here who are ready to help you out with anything you run into, sometimes even if it's outside the realm of smoking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad to have you as part of the family.


----------



## meowey (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Ask lots of questions, the friendly folk here will make answer!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember that questions are always welcome here, Sign up for Jeff's 5-day Ecourse.

By your user name sounds like you may race roundy round tracks.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!  I look forward to hearing of your adventures.


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome! Show us some pics of that shoulder!
Where do you turn left at? Used to do that at the Fairgrounds Speedway in Sprangfiel, up at Bolivar, and Rolla.


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Lookin forward to hearing about your first smoke on the GOSM. Mine has treated me very kindly from the very start. We do enjoy seeing lots of q-view. There is a smoking log download at the bottom of the thread page that will help you get an understanding of your smokes and your equipment.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## roger (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, lots of good people here along with lots of good information, enjoy.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like you have the smoking addiction before you even started! You'll find many here so you are in good company. Let us know how the pork came out.


----------



## monty (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy you found us! I have a GOSM also and I love it. Just a bit of info, under normal conditions you will get 22 to 24 hours on a 20lb tank.  I have harped on this before and will continue here. A spare tank beats the heck outa guessing!

Hope you enjoy being a part of our SMF Family and looking forward to your participation!

Cheers!


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just an FYI on propane. there is just over 21,000 BTU per pound of propane. In other words if your burner is 21,000 BTU you will burn 1# per hour.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I agree with Dutch on the spare tank, unless you spend a bunch on a composite tank that you can see thru the side & know how much gas is left in the tank.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, glad to have you here.


----------



## jm21 (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard. I'm new here, but it's been a great reference. I still tend to rush into things and want to do them on my own though, heh. 

The most useful thing for me was to pay attention to the temperature of the meat above anything else. You can screw up the smoker temp and cooking times and all that, but if you get the right temp on the meat it'll be half-way decent.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Nice to have you.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## gramason (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome. Lots of info here


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to SMF!!!  Great to see the mighty MO represented again...


----------

